

Remind HN: New York City HN Meetup today at 6pm (free beers) - shafqat

I'm in New York City for the week - just flew over from Switzerland and am organizing a small meetup today for all hackers/entrepreneurs. I posted last week and a lot of you said you were coming, so this is just a reminder!<p>Starting at 6pm.<p>NewsCred will buy the first few rounds of beer!<p>Looking forward to meeting all NYC HN members and other interesting startuppers.<p>Location:<p>Lunasa Bar 126 First Avenue (Bet 7th &#38; St Marks) New York, NY 10009
======
JeremyChase
I would normally be all over this, but I have a prior engagement. I'll
probably be at Lunasa until 6:15 but have to jet then.

~~~
shafqat
I'll be there a bit early, so see you there...

------
fortes
How should we recognize each other? Do we have a table reserved or anything?

~~~
shafqat
I'm sure we can identify other hackers/entrepreneurs easily, no ;-)

For the avoidance of doubt, I'll be wearing a black NewsCred t-shirt.

Also, we do a have a table reserved, but if tons of people show up, there will
be some standing and drinking!

------
Big_Bird
Well then, see you guys guys in 45min!

------
steveeq1
How about a Los Angeles meet?

------
Big_Bird
How many people attending?

~~~
shafqat
Not sure - I think there may be 15-20 people? Lots of people said yes, but
let's see how many show up. Free beers usually helps!

------
UsNThem
How about a Boston Meet ??

